# 32'' wauquiez centurion (1973)



## bdavis (Aug 24, 2000)

*32'''' wauquiez centurion (1973)*

IF ANYONE READING THIS HAS INFO REGARDING THIS CRAFT, I WOULD APPRECIATE A MOMENT OF YOUR TIME TO ANSWER A FEW QUESTIONS.
REPLIES TO THIS MSG. BOARD OR E-MAIL ME AT, [email protected]

THANK YOU, BILL DAVIS


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2000)

*32'''' wauquiez centurion (1973)*

The 32'' Wauquiez Centurion is generaly considered to be a pretty well built boat taht sails fairly well for the era in which they were built. I did not think they were made as early as 1972 (but I could be wrong here. My recollection was that the Centurian was a 1980''s vintage boat.) I can''t remember being below on one but I have seen them out sailing. My sense is that they are not very good light air boats and probably are not to great in higher winds as well but really excel in the 8-15 knot breezes that is favored by many of us coastal sailors.

Of course a 1970''s vintage boat is beginning to get long in the tooth. You definately should go for a thorough survey. Items of particular importance: Depending on useage and sailing venue- Both standing and running rigging are approaching the end of their useful lifespan, original and perhaps even a second suit of sails are near the end of their lives as well, engines are close to needing a overhaul, rebuild or worse. Decks and hulls should be checked for delamination and bulkhead tabbing should be carefully checked. Also important are shroud and stay attachement points, keel bolts and rudder posts and cores. Boats of this era (if it really is from the early 1970''s) had very primative hardware and undersized winches by modern standards. If the gear has not been upgraded then it should be carefully checked during the sail trial with the adequacy for purpose being factored into your plans for the boat.
Good luck
Gotta Go!
Jeff


----------



## bdavis (Aug 24, 2000)

*32'''' wauquiez centurion (1973)*

THANK YOU JEFF FOR TAKING THE TIME TO RESPOND.ACCORDING TO INFO OFF THE MFG. WEBSITE, THAT MODEL WAS IN PRODUCTION FROM 1968 THRU 1977, WITH 380 UNITS BUILT. MY PROBLEM IS THAT THEY ARE NOT BUT A FEW ON THIS SIDE OF THE "POND".
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

*32'''' wauquiez centurion (1973)*

I don''t know anything about this boat (and I won''t pretend that I do) but I noticed on the SailNet email lists there is a "Centurion" discussion group and a "Wauquiez" discussion group. I would guess one of these is the right group and you may be able to get some info from people that actually own one of these boats instead of a few of us just speculating (I don''t think you are looking for speculation). I found that the Morgan email group was very helpful when I owned my Morgan Out Island 33. I was able to get advise from actual owners who had previously addressed problems I was having. Good luck. Rob ~~~~_/)~~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Wauquiez Centurion 32 is a fabulous boat. I found one in San Francisco, and sailed her down the coast to San Diego. Alouette is hull #122, built in 1972, and is extremely seaworthy. We experienced 25-35mph winds and 10-15 foot swells. Alouette handled the trip like a champ. The craftsmanship of the interior is wonderful, and it's a very solid boat. I was unfamiliar with the brand and the boat, but after this trip, I think my boat could handle anything. If you can find one, buy it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*centurian 32*

i have owned a 73 centurian 32 for 5 years, she has had new rigging ,winches, and a new engine this year, the interiour is original and in excellent condition, she is a solid boat , and yes she likes wind, lots of it, and is very fast in the right conditions, when other boats are giving up, she sails on the west coast of scotland, may till nov, she will still be arround when modern yachts are crazed piles of grp, only drawback is the interiour lining which makes re wireing difficult, but if you want a yacht to go anywhere this is a good one.


----------

